# Hello from a French member



## ballagnat (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello,

My name is Bertrand Allagnat, i'm from France.

these are my first steps on this site. I'm a music composer.

I've read some very interesting things on this site and I'm sure I'll discover even.

Bertrand


----------



## fiestared (Sep 9, 2013)

Salut Bertrand,

Welcome ! You'll like what you find here, lots of very good people, the place to be...

F.red


----------



## Zelorkq (Sep 15, 2013)

Welcome Bertrand!

I hope you'll enjoy this forum as much as I do, it's got a lot of info and interesting people on it.


Cheers


----------

